# [SOLVED] Select Table window is empty using mail merge function



## outdoors23 (Nov 14, 2014)

I've looked at you tube video's and other places but no joy. Ive set up table in excel for a mailing list. comp name, address, city, state ,and zip. I save it and the open word 2007 (excel is 2007) I start the mail merge function and pick the label. I then click "select recip" and the "select table" window opens. nothing is there. when I click "OK" i get "Word was unable to open the data source. HELP!!!!!:banghead:


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Select Table window is empty using mail merge function*

Have you tried repairing the Office installation (via Programs & Features > Microsoft Office > Change in the Windows Control Panel)?

Also, you should be using Select Recipients>Use Existing List>navigate to & select the workbook>Open. Only at that point should the 'Select Table' dialogue appear.


----------



## outdoors23 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Select Table window is empty using mail merge function*



macropod said:


> Have you tried repairing the Office installation (via Programs & Features > Microsoft Office > Change in the Windows Control Panel)?
> 
> Also, you should be using Select Recipients>Use Existing List>navigate to & select the workbook>Open. Only at that point should the 'Select Table' dialogue appear.


I did follow all those steps. I just didnt list step by step. I am running the repair right now so I will give it a try and see what happens. Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## outdoors23 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Select Table window is empty using mail merge function*

Macropod, You are a genius! Thank you very much, Problem solved


----------

